# ID PLZ



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

seller sold as manny but.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be S. rhombeus. Need a better photo without so much reflection off teh body.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

looks kinda like a rhom to me, but the eyes remind me of a manny... get a few better pics and well be able to ID...


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

another pic.
is this manny?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i think its a rhom


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It really looks like rhom to me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm 99.99% sure that's no Manueli (no dark *V*-shape and clear terminal band on the tail)- looks like a Rhom to me as well...
Beautiful fish, btw


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The head shape looks wrong for manuelli as well. Might not be a good way to ID or not, but I can see a difference in manuelli head structure over most other serras (not gouldingi but then you don't see alot of those anyway).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without a good view of the body spotting, its very likely S. rhombeus. Both gouldingi and manueli have more of a chato (bulldog) face at young ages like that one.


----------

